# Will his ears go up after 20 months old?



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi! I am new to this board but not new to GSD's.







Recently, we aquired a 20 month old male GSD. He is rather large as he is 27 inches tall and 78 lbs. He is long and lanky still with LARGE feet. His left ear still flops. At times, it does go up but only for a few minutes. Do you think it will ever stay fully erect? I know usually after a year old the ears should be up, but he seems like he is still filling out and has more maturing to do. He comes from a very good pedigree with no apparent history. Thanks for the help. 

Not sure how to post pics....maybe someone can help. Thanks again


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

<a href="http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=799247&an=30&page=1#Post799247" target="_blank">
clik this for directions for pics</a>
Welcome to the site, cant wait to some see pics!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

There's a pinned topic at the top of the pictures forum on how to post pictures.

I think at 20 months, he's mostly what your going to get for ears. Chewing builds up the muscles for holding up the ears so you could trying encouraging him to chew (just don't leave him unattended with a bone or anything he could swallow).


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Usually not, but there have been a few rescues that were under nourished and with good food and weight gain there ears went up.
So maybe, we love piks. Directions are under froum list under pictures forum on how to post piks.


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok...thanks so much for the quick replies!! I posted a link to a facebook pic..I will now post a pic to a pic of his ear more floppy..

Whaddya think??



http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/photo.php?pid=544396&id=1312326422&ref=mf


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

please let me know if the pics work...Im new to this site and posting pics seems a little difficult to me??? Sorry...


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

His ears standing up...

Then floppy


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks...I figured out how to post pics. As you can see the left ear stands sometimes but still looks soft to me...Hopefully the pics help. Thanks for the input.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Beautiful boy.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Gorgeous boy! I love his ear. They probably won't stand at this point, but that's ok. The floppy ears have kind of a cult following around here.









<------ my flop-eared boy


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

What a stunning boy. Look at that head.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He is stunning!, even with his floppy ear. If he were younger I would recommend glueing the ear with tear mender glue, but he might be to old. It is not easy to do and takes two people.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Axel is my pups name too


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yup, we love those flop-eared GSDs around here! Somewhere, we have a "Flop-Ear FanClub" thread in the archives maybe?

"Cash" is one of my fave sweet flop-ear dogs!!









I rarely ever reccomend to anyone they change foods, I figure whatever works for you and the dog.. but, personally, I would put this dog on a raw diet. The chewing, the fresh marrow, the minerals, all the bonecrunching might help his ear stiffen. It might not. But I have the feeling it may. Another board member got a 2 year old dog and said after switching to raw, that her ears become stronger. Just an idea!

He is beautiful no matter what!


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for all your help guys!! He is a beautiful boy isin't he?? He is such a sweet boy! I got him from a breeder who didn't want him because she couldn't show him due to his floppy ear and size. He has already been basic trained and has passed a canine good citizens test! The ear thing didn't really matter to me but I figured I would try and see if I could do anything to help that ear. The breeder told me that she fealt it still may go up just because he seems to still be growing and it does go up from time to time. He does like to chew ALL THE TIME STILL. I do give him bones for chewing and we also give him a calicum supplement. I do not know a thing about RAW feeding!! Where and how to I begin to start this diet?? I have only heard good things about it and I would definatly give it a try!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There is a forum on raw, along with links to raw sites. http://www.rawdogranch.com is a great place to start!


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

I forgot to mention: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/536854.html

Here is a link to his pedigree info. His dad was a world champion. We usually rescue GSD's and this is the first time we bought a dog. We have little knowlede on show dogs ect... but he seems to come from a line of good healthy dogs.

Also, I should mention we have him on a grain free food. He was eating Taste of the Wild. He still seems to be itching his feet and elbows alot still! Maybe the RAW diet would be best. I need to learn more about how to feed it...


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## Donald Bessey (Feb 21, 2009)

I dont know if anyone mentioned this or not but you could still try breath right strips yusing eye lash glue worked for Roz might still work for your dog, I have heard it working for older dogs just took much longer you make a big X and hold it on for 90 sec


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy! I love his face! Jovian！
Sorry don't know much about ears... Hope other posters' suggestions will help!


----------

